# Grafxwerks Taillight Overlays



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

very interested in these, cant wait for pics


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

curious to see, but I like the tint on the opposite (red side).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys, So I finally had some time today to snap a couple pictures and smoothen out all the remaining air bubbles with a credit card. Heat is the best thing when applying the overlays and decals. I highly recommend you install in a shady area, then let your car bake a little in the sun for best results!!


I installed the taillights and the "ECOTEC" decals (as you can see in the pictures) from grafxwerks.com. Very good and easy to install products. For any questions or concerns regarding the overlays and decals just message in this thread or PM me. Let me know what you guys/gals think about the decals, I like to hear what my "Cruze Community" has to say


Thanks, 
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

P.S. I installed the "ECOTEC" decals on both sides of the doors underneath the "RS" emblem. Spaced them out to EXACT measurments with a piece of electrical tape for best results.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Looks good! 

Personally, I'd ditch the "ecotec" badge...but to each they're own.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha thanks man, You dont like the ecotec? Why? There not to noticable that much during the day since there carbon fiber pattern.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm from ontario as well, I wonder if i'd get pulled over by a cop if I put those on without the cutouts? I also wonder how the visability would be when reversing in the dark.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I like that! But I'd get it without the cutouts for the reverse lights. Unfortunately that'd be illegal....but looks good man!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It took me a trip over to their website to ever realize what I was looking at. Nice.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i installed them without the cut outs first, then 20 min later i took them off lol. I dont mind the cut outs, looks nice at night with the red tint. They even have dark smoked instead of the red. Looks pretty good as well. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS
9 out of 10 for the taillight overlays. 





TGrayEco said:


> I like that! But I'd get it without the cutouts for the reverse lights. Unfortunately that'd be illegal....but looks good man!


----------

